# How to prime system on my Gehl skidsteer



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am trying to find out how I prime the fuel system in my Gehl 5640T? It has the Deutz diesel, please help.

Chris


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

should have a primer ball in line or a hand pump next to fuel pump on motor


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

Ck82 ,you Should Have A Lever On The Bottom Of The Fuel Pump,before You Pump It Up Open Up The Nut On Top Of Your Fuel Filter Then Pump It Up Till You Get Fuel Out Of The Nut, Tighten Up The Nut ,you Should Be Good To Go


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good, Thank You! I will see what I can locate ahead of time.


----------

